

Syslog as a service - wkz

Syslog viewers are broken. I haven't yet found any with the analytical ability that I'm after. Therefore I thought that I should build one.<p>The question is, if this was a web service, would you consider using it? Would you send your logs to a 3rd party (using TLS)?
======
aespinoza
I think it is a good idea, specially if you can gather analytics from such
data.

Exceptional (<http://www.exceptional.io/>) does something similar but with
Application Logs. Check them out. It is a pretty cool idea. I think you should
build a proof of concept.

I would certainly use it.

